

Ask HN: Layoffs in the Bay Area? - jekdoce

Are you seeing a rise in layoffs in the Bay Area as of lately? I&#x27;m aware of at least Cisco, eBay, Microsoft and NetApp. Any thoughts on how this might affect the extremely high house prices?
======
raincom
Economy affects home prices in the far away prices first: tracy, stockton,
brentwood, etc. It does not impact home prices in, say, Palo Alto, that much,
because homeowners in Palo Alto can hang on to their homes during the
downtime.

I have not heard much about layoffs. Yes, Microsoft Mountain View has moved
employees to Redmond. Netapp been laying off since 2011. Cisco is the same
thing.

Unless the stock market crashes, the economy can absorb all developers, etc.
Middle management, I donno.

~~~
throwaway8843
The 2 big companies to watch for layoffs this year are Paypal and Yahoo. Could
be thousands each.

Paypal is just grossly overstaffed.

Yahoo is under pressure from investors to return the Alibaba proceeds to
investors and cut their staff in half. (Some investors would like Yahoo to
shut down and sell their campus off. Yahoo has no value as a going concern.)

